# Your havin a larf



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Just come back from Scarborough open air theatre to see James Arthur, we went for Sandra , I can't stand The bloke with his whingy whiney voice but she like him.. I shelled out over a ton but worth it if that is what erindoors wants..

Started queuing when there was an enormous clap of thunder and the heavens opened, all the girls in their summer clothes started screaming and trying to get under cover except there wasn't any, we had fetched a pakamac each and put them on and they then let everybody in, we sat for nearly two hours in the pouring rain with thunder and lightning all around p issing wet through, when they announced the concert had been cancelled, that was the only good thing about it all I didn't have to listen to him!..

ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Never heard of him.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Neither have I, who is he Ray?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Did they give you a refund??


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

X Factior winner few years back. Writes maudlin ****e like me 

I have over 120 music videos online Ray, just sit outside the caravan next time with yer loud speakers on an listen to them! I won't even charge you £100 (£99.99)

Worra bummer though considering how lovely it's been. Do you get a refund then?

Thundery here In Flamborough now


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just had a little listen, :frown2: what do I look for to hear Barryd's Luferly songs:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw him on TV a while ago, as Ray says whiny little **** with a remarkably slap inducing face.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

They announced over the tanoy tannoy, er public address to ring ticket master for a refund or they will be rescheduling at a later date.. Hmm money back or listen to the sniveller, money back or listen to the sniveller.. Hard choice!..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Give the other ticket to one of the wifes friends, sorted, and brownie points.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have a refund and listen to Baz :laugh:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Have a refund and listen to Baz :laugh:


Has Ray done something to upset you, Milly?>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Has Ray done something to upset you, Milly?>


Not yet, this is just in case. >


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My other half has a 'designated friend' who steps into my shoes for those *special events*(?).

It works two ways so two husbands can stay at home and watch the telly!

However, thank goodness that modern howlers like the aforementioned JA are 50 years too late to tickle our generation:wink2::grin2:

PS. JA isn't short for the German 'Yes' but it is short for 'Jar'...... (transitive and intransitive verb to have an irritating, unsettling, or unpleasantly disturbing effect on somebody or something):smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

See, I find this thread encouraging. If you lot can come on here and slag off someone who actually can sing and write songs and say he has a whiny voice who won X Factor and had the biggest success out of all the winners singles then there is hope for me yet huh?

His biggest influence was Kurt Cobain (Nirvana) so he cant be a complete knob but I think he is a bit of a knob by all accounts.

Here try this! 






Or






Or a Drunk jam session 






Or






I have more.

https://www.youtube.com/user/barryd999/videos?view_as=subscriber

No, Dont thank me.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I won't


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm with Gertrude, gerroff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is a bit moody

Depressing even 

But I don’t do music 

Well I do but mostly classical 

I’ve got taste don’t you know>

Love Vagner 

Loved him on the top of the mountains in the lakes 

And Beethoven 

And many more

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Depressing and moody music is cool and meaningful though. Who the Feck has bouncy stuff about being in love and the whole world being great to write about when your anything over 30?

I would rather be honest. If you think about it I bet most songs are about heartache, disaster or politics you just have to listen to the lyrics, except nobody does, clearly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No one listens to lyrics anymore coz few know how to write them, it's all about a catchy chune, n a catchy couple of vowels, mostly pure crap followed by excruciating drivel, sung in a whiney voice, what will the future Johnnie Walker have to play on his Sunday show in 34-40-50 years time, Sweet FA.

JW Jukebox
https://www.bbc.co.uk/music/playlists/zzzzfn

Ken Bruce, Tracks of my years
https://www.bbc.co.uk/music/playlists/zzzzf5


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> I would rather be honest. If you think about it I bet most songs are about heartache, disaster or politics *you just have to listen to the lyrics, except nobody does, clearly*


Do they really include words in some of the modern songs?:wink2:>
I know that many only have two or three that have to be repeated endlessly to fill in the time.:surprise:0


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeez folks everyone's a critic, if we all liked the same music it'd be a boring place.

Me, can't stand the doom and gloom of country, but those that do are welcome to it though.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Depressing and moody music is cool and meaningful though. Who the Feck has bouncy stuff about being in love and the whole world being great to write about when your anything over 30?
> 
> I would rather be honest. If you think about it I bet most songs are about heartache, disaster or politics you just have to listen to the lyrics, except nobody does, clearly


Barry you need to get yourself a female drummer, new kid on the block supporting Rick Astley recently. :surprise:

Get in there.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-dorset-44991229

Terry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

dghr272 said:


> Barry you need to get yourself a female drummer, new kid on the block supporting Rick Astley recently. :surprise:
> 
> Get in there.
> 
> ...


 Female drummer, you mean like this one!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Matchlock said:


> Female drummer, you mean like this one!


Really think Mary Berry would suit Baz better. :surprise:

Rumour has it grab a granny is more his thing or more likely all he's fit for.

Terry

Although Honey Lantree could be a granny now.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barfy, a toy boy?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Get lost fecktards. This is getting as bad as Fruitcakes for abuse. If I ever get a band together they will all be like those chicks in that Robert Palmer video, addicted to Love. They might not be able to play but who cares?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Matchlock said:


> dghr272 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry you need to get yourself a female drummer, new kid on the block supporting Rick Astley recently. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png
> ...


Blast from the past! Loved it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Video not available


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Re scheduled for Sun 12th Aug, and she wants to go.. AAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH...

My youngest grand daughter is mad on him, I feel a plan hatching..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go for it, cheaper than divorce.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Plan hatched!.. Erindoors is going, my 18 year old granddaughter is going, my 8 year old grand daughter is going.. Me I am not going, result.. Let them have a girly day out in Scarborough, I'm off fishing..


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well Ray you have only yourself to blame, you and her dad, you need to train them to behave sensibly from the womb.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well swerved. I'll bring my guitar and a stack of booze then shall I?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah!! make em have it


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Good job we are trained divers..

There is supposed to be a picture here WTF has it gone?










ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here ya go Ray


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev where was it?.


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I picked it up from the email notification Ray, as a tiny url URL, but when I tried to post it as such it failed, so I just opened it and screen grabbed it for you.


----------

